# tractor roll over death arglye NY



## adirondon (May 2, 2010)

argyle*

http://poststar.com/news/local/article_9658fc60-5131-11df-b905-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## TreePointer (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for posting that article. Because of their higher center of gravity, tractors on hills that aren't that steep are more dangerous that many people think. I never flipped one but have had a close call and learned my lesson.


----------



## hanniedog (May 2, 2010)

A tractor rollover can happen in the blink of an eye. Prayers to the mans family and friends.


----------

